# Rfa resurgent 1958/9



## CEYLON220 (Feb 19, 2006)

Celebrated my 23 Birthday Day with these mates from the RFA RESURGENT in S`pore 1959 but over the years I have forgotten their names, if anyone knew of them or of their where abouts as I would like to get in touch with them.


----------



## pmcg1 (Jan 25, 2019)

My uncle who passed away recently (John McGrorty) was on this ship in the late 50's.

I found this picture among many others from around this time.


----------

